# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حیاتی لطفا نظر بدید _کنکور برای بار ششم یا رفتن به دانشگاه

## Baran98

سلام دوستان من هدفم پزشکی بوده(هست)
امسال سال ۵م کنکورم بود 
رتبه های کشوریم به این ترتیب هستن 
۶۰ هزار سال۹۶
۲۷ هزار  سال ۹۷ و۹۸ البته ۹۸ یکم بهتر 
۱۶۷۰۰سال ۹۹
۱۶۱۰۰سال ۱۴۰۰
الان می تونم بینایی و شنوایی و.. برم اما خب چندان علاقه ی ندارم گزینه که بیشتر  مد نظرمه فرهنگیانه چون بعد پزشکی بهش علاقه دارم 
اما  واقعا نمیدونم چه تصمیمی بگیرم 
تا حدی خسته م و سال ۱۴۰۰ نتونستم خوب تلاش کنم در حد همون ۹۹
و خب از یه طرف حس میکنم واقعا به پزشکی علاقه دارم اما خب از فرهنگیان هم بدم نمیاد اما احساس میکنم حس رضایت ندارم یعنی خوبه برام موقعیت مناسبیه علاقه نسبی هم دارم میشه کنارش به سایر ابعاد زندگیم هم برسم و بهش بی علاقه هم نیست اما حس میکنم اون رضایت اصلی که من بهترین خودم هستم رو ندارم 
علاوه بر این شرایط کنکور ۱۴۰۴و۱۴۰۳ تقریبا مشخص نیست که برم یه رشته ی وبگم بعد ۴ سال میام کنکور میدم یا انصراف میدم 
و اینکه خب نمیدونم ۱۴۰۱ واقعا میتونم ادامه بدم به هرحال شرایط سختیه برای ۶ سال درگیر کنکور بودن 
ممنون میشم نظرتون بگید وراهنمایی کنید

----------


## CrdTr-

انتخاب رشته کن

----------


## katy perry

سلام. اگه فرهنگیان قبول میشید برید فرهنگیان...

----------


## Mohammad_kh066

واقعا منتظری ایتجا بگن بیا برو یا بمووون خب ی سریا میگن برو ی سریا میگن نرو اخه مگه من و بقیه بجا توییم چرا انجمن شده جای این سوالات سم

----------


## 1401

دوست عزیز این سوالو معمولا کسی میپرسه که دو یا سه بار کنکور داده باشه ولی برای شما یکم وضع فرق میکنه با توجه به ۵ سال کنکور دادن و رتبه های آخرین کنکورات که تفاوت چندانی با هم ندارن یا میشه فرض کرد مشکل هوشی دارید یا مشکل عصبی و استرس دارید یا اونچنان که فکر میکنید پزشکی رو دوست ندارید و فقط در این چند سال تلاشی در حد حال و حوصله خودتون و در حد علاقه واقعیتون به پزشکی کردید . فرض اول که من اعتقادم اینه که برای پزشک شدن ۹۹% داوطلبا هوششون به یک اندازست و هوش شرط لازم برای قبولی نیست اون ۱% درصد هم رتبه برترا هستن که بله از من و شما باهوش ترن ( خوش به حالشون  :Yahoo (4):  ) فرض دوم اگر برای شما صدق کنه تا زمانیکه مشکل روحی و استرستون رو ( اگر داشته باشید ) به طور ریشه ای با کمک روانشناس و روانپزشک حل نکنید  صد بار دیگم کنکور بدید باز نتیجه همینه که به خاطر تداوم شکست ها سال به سال بدتر هم خواهد شد. اما من فکر میکنم شما اونقدرام که فکر میکنید عاشق پزشکی نیستید و حداقل خودتونم نمیدونید که اونقدرام عاشق پزشکی نیستید فقط تحت تاثیر جو جامعه قرار گرفتید وگرنه کسی که عاشق کاری باشه احتیاج نداره ۶ سال پشت اون کار بمونه شما اگه مثل یه دانش آموز دهمی هم بودید بعد از ۳ سال کل مطالب کنکور رو به نحو احسن جمع میکردید پس به نظر من بگردید دنبال علاقتون و پشت یک در بسته انقدر نشینید

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام دوستان من هدفم پزشکی بوده(هست)
> امسال سال ۵م کنکورم بود 
> رتبه های کشوریم به این ترتیب هستن 
> ۶۰ هزار سال۹۶
> ۲۷ هزار  سال ۹۷ و۹۸ البته ۹۸ یکم بهتر 
> ۱۶۷۰۰سال ۹۹
> ۱۶۱۰۰سال ۱۴۰۰
> الان می تونم بینایی و شنوایی و.. برم اما خب چندان علاقه ی ندارم گزینه که بیشتر  مد نظرمه فرهنگیانه چون بعد پزشکی بهش علاقه دارم 
> اما  واقعا نمیدونم چه تصمیمی بگیرم 
> ...


سلام
با این رتبه بینایی سنجی قبول نمیشی ،بینایی زاهدان حداکثر ۷۰۰۰منطقه ۲ هست
درمورد پشت کنکور بودن هم بنظر من با توجه به رتبه هات برو
باز خود دانی امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری

----------


## Ester

اگه تو این سالا تموم تلاش وتوانت رو گذاشتی بنظرمن موندنت کار اشتباهیه،فرهنگیان هم رشته ی بدی نیست.موفق باشی :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Baran98

> دوست عزیز این سوالو معمولا کسی میپرسه که دو یا سه بار کنکور داده باشه ولی برای شما یکم وضع فرق میکنه با توجه به ۵ سال کنکور دادن و رتبه های آخرین کنکورات که تفاوت چندانی با هم ندارن یا میشه فرض کرد مشکل هوشی دارید یا مشکل عصبی و استرس دارید یا اونچنان که فکر میکنید پزشکی رو دوست ندارید و فقط در این چند سال تلاشی در حد حال و حوصله خودتون و در حد علاقه واقعیتون به پزشکی کردید . فرض اول که من اعتقادم اینه که برای پزشک شدن ۹۹% داوطلبا هوششون به یک اندازست و هوش شرط لازم برای قبولی نیست اون ۱% درصد هم رتبه برترا هستن که بله از من و شما باهوش ترن ( خوش به حالشون  ) فرض دوم اگر برای شما صدق کنه تا زمانیکه مشکل روحی و استرستون رو ( اگر داشته باشید ) به طور ریشه ای با کمک روانشناس و روانپزشک حل نکنید  صد بار دیگم کنکور بدید باز نتیجه همینه که به خاطر تداوم شکست ها سال به سال بدتر هم خواهد شد. اما من فکر میکنم شما اونقدرام که فکر میکنید عاشق پزشکی نیستید و حداقل خودتونم نمیدونید که اونقدرام عاشق پزشکی نیستید فقط تحت تاثیر جو جامعه قرار گرفتید وگرنه کسی که عاشق کاری باشه احتیاج نداره ۶ سال پشت اون کار بمونه شما اگه مثل یه دانش آموز دهمی هم بودید بعد از ۳ سال کل مطالب کنکور رو به نحو احسن جمع میکردید پس به نظر من بگردید دنبال علاقتون و پشت یک در بسته انقدر نشینید


 خب من واقعا ساعت مطالعه خیلی بالا نبود اما کمم نبود امسال از دی ماه شروع کردم کم کم ک میشه گفت استارت اصلی فروردین زدم 
اما درکل بخاطر استرس و عدم مدیریت ازمون کمتر از چیزی که می بایست نتیجه گرفتم

----------


## Baran98

ممنونم از توضیحات همگی

----------


## MoeinSanjary

وقتی 60000 بشه 6000 یعنی ده برابر بهتر شدی. (اونم اگه به صورت خطی فکر کنیم که مسلما این طور نیست، چون هر سال رقابت شدید تر میشه)
من مطمئنم کسی که 60k رو می کنه 6k ، می تونه اون رو 600 هم بکنه. من هم کلاسی مشابه شرایط شما دارم که توی کنکور پنجمش قبول شد.
این که چه کارایی رو غلط انجام می دادین و چه کارایی رو باید دیگه انجام بدین یا ندین، استاتید توی انجمن زیاد هستن می تونن راهنمایی کنن.

----------


## thanks god

شما متاسفانه بدرد رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی نمیخورید و به نظرم فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه برای شماست

رشته های پزشکی معمولا برای فردی مناسبه که تلاش مستمر داره و هدفمند عمل میکنه ، چون فردی که نتونه بعد از 5 سال ، 8 تا درس رو درست بخونه ، مطمعنا درس های پزشکی براش سنگینه

من جای شما بودم بی درنگ پارسال میزدم فرهنگیان ، امسال حتما برو ♥

ببخشید یکم رک صحبت کردم ، آخه باید واضح صحبت کرد اونم تو این شرایط :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان من هدفم پزشکی بوده(هست)
> امسال سال ۵م کنکورم بود 
> رتبه های کشوریم به این ترتیب هستن 
> ۶۰ هزار سال۹۶
> ۲۷ هزار  سال ۹۷ و۹۸ البته ۹۸ یکم بهتر 
> ۱۶۷۰۰سال ۹۹
> ۱۶۱۰۰سال ۱۴۰۰
> الان می تونم بینایی و شنوایی و.. برم اما خب چندان علاقه ی ندارم گزینه که بیشتر  مد نظرمه فرهنگیانه چون بعد پزشکی بهش علاقه دارم 
> اما  واقعا نمیدونم چه تصمیمی بگیرم 
> ...


*من هیچی نمیگم / یعنی نمیتونم که بگم 
چون در جایگاهی که حتی برای خودم نمیتونم تصمیم درست رو بگیرم چجوری میتونم شما رو راهنمایی کنم؟؟ باقی دوستان هم همینطور به نظرم خیلی راحت در مورد دیگران نظر میدن و نسخه پیچی میکنن که این کار کن و .... با چند تا عدد
ولی یک توصیه ای که میکنم اینه که زندگی خودتونه و شما این زندگی رو خواهید ساخت نه من و دیگران فقط و فقط خودتونید و لا غیر
چرا به حدی رسیده اید که نظر دیگران برای حساس ترین موقعیت خودتون بشه ملاک تصمیم گیریهاتون ؟؟ یعنی اگه یه نفر بگه بر و نرو  و یا چیکار کن چرا باید بشه براتون سند و مبنای تصمیم گیری و حرف درست ؟؟.... 
خودتون با شناختی که از خودتون دارید و مشورتهایی که با خانواده میکنید و در نظر گرفتن شرایط مملکت و اینده ای که هر لحظه ممکنه 180 درجه تغییر کنه به سوی بهتر شدن و یا حتی بد تر شدن و .... تصمیم درست رو بگیرید برای خودتون
نه بر اساس گفته ها و قضاوتهای من و دیگران 
این رتبه ها هم صرفا یک عدد هستش که نشون میده شما به اندازه ای تلاش کرده اید در چارچوب کنکور که اون عدد نصیبتون شده نه چیز دیگر
این عدد نشون دهنده استعداد شما نیست 
این عدد نشون دهنده هوش شما نیست 
این عدد نشون دهنده کل زندگی و اینده شما و مبنای تصمیم گیری شما نیست
 چرا به جایی رسیده ایم که فکر میکنیم رتبه کنکور و دانشگاه و .... همه چیز یک نفر رو توصیف میکنه از جمله شعور و استعداد و هوش و خوب بودن و درستکار بودن و پاکدامن بودن و ارزش و اینده و ....
این سیکل معیوب رو بشکنید / 
امیدوارم انتخابتون بهترینتون باشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما متاسفانه بدرد رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی نمیخورید و به نظرم فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه برای شماست
> 
> رشته های پزشکی معمولا برای فردی مناسبه که تلاش مستمر داره و هدفمند عمل میکنه ، چون فردی که نتونه بعد از 5 سال ، 8 تا درس رو درست بخونه ، مطمعنا درس های پزشکی براش سنگینه
> 
> من جای شما بودم بی درنگ پارسال میزدم فرهنگیان ، امسال حتما برو ♥
> 
> ببخشید یکم رک صحبت کردم ، آخه باید واضح صحبت کرد اونم تو این شرایط


*واقعا که چقدر خوب نر میدید شما / بدون مدرک و ...
دوستم که 4 سال کنکور ایران قبول نشد رفت ترکیه و پزشکی قبول شد ترمی حدودای 50 ملیون هزینه اش میشد که اینقدر خوب درس خوند و شاگرد اول کلاسشون شد و دانشگاه بورسیه کردش / کورسهایی که سخت تر دانشگاه های ایران هم هست اونهم با مشکلاتی که توی مهاجرت بود و .... ولی خوند و شد 
حتی یک قاضی هم نمیتونه 100 درصد قضاوت درستی داشته باشه اونوقت شما ها چرا اینقدر خوب قضاوت میکنید و حکم میدید ؟؟*

----------


## CrdTr-

> *واقعا که چقدر خوب نر میدید شما / بدون مدرک و ...
> دوستم که 4 سال کنکور ایران قبول نشد رفت ترکیه و پزشکی قبول شد ترمی حدودای 50 ملیون هزینه اش میشد که اینقدر خوب درس خوند و شاگرد اول کلاسشون شد و دانشگاه بورسیه کردش / کورسهایی که سخت تر دانشگاه های ایران هم هست اونهم با مشکلاتی که توی مهاجرت بود و .... ولی خوند و شد 
> حتی یک قاضی هم نمیتونه 100 درصد قضاوت درستی داشته باشه اونوقت شما ها چرا اینقدر خوب قضاوت میکنید و حکم میدید ؟؟*


صاحب تاپیک ، "نظر" خواسته و ایشون و شما و بنده هم "نظرمون" رو اعلام کردیم. قرار نیست به هم بتوپیم. هرکس یه زاویه دیدی داره. از زاویۀ دید من(چه غلط چه درست)، این خانم 5 سال از عمرش رو فرصت داشت یه تصمیم درست بگیره یا برای کنکور تلاش کنه ولی نکرد! کاری به استثناها و ... هم ندارم، سختی های کنکور دربرابر سختی های رشته پزشکی تو ایران و شرایط کاری و تحصیلیش ناچیزه! کسی که نتونه یه سال واسه کنکور سختی بکشه، توی پزشکی هم نهایتا میشه یه پزشک کارنابلد که تکلیفش روشنه.
راجع به مهاجرت هم بنده حرفی ندارم، بدیهیات رو همه میدونن.
درنهایت نظر شما هم محترم...

----------


## _Joseph_

*ولی،بیشترشان نمی دانند...!*


*این جمله،در تورات،انجیل،قرآن و خیلی از کتب برجسته دیگر آورده شده و یکی‌ از بهترین و کامل ترین جملاتی است که بشر تا به امروز به خود دیده است!*

*البته نظام طبیعیت بر این قانون استوار است!*
*اگر این جمله را درک کنی،میفهمی بحث ،توجه به اظهار نظرات و وقت گذاشتن سر اثبات خود به خیلی از افراد،کاری بیهوده و پوچ است.*

*چون قرار نیست همه بفهمند!* 
*قرار نیست همه موفق شوند،خیلی ها وارد دانشگاه می شوند و فکر می‌کنند این،موفقیت است! اما باز هم اکثر این افراد،موفق نمی شوند!*

*برای اینکه در تاریخ ماندگار شوی،باید شجاع باشی!شجاعت تغییر داشته باشی،تغییر نسبت به خیلی از کسانی که اطراف تو هستند!*
*شجاعت شنیدن هزاران حرف مختلف را داشته باشی و بدون اهمیت به این حرف ها،مسیر خود را ادامه دهی!*

*اگر اکثریت می‌دانستند،هیچ وقت شهرت افرادی مثل تتلو،دنیا جهانبخت و افرادی از این دست،از فردی مثل پروفسور توفیق موسیوند بیشتر نبود!*

*انتخاب با توست،که دنبال راهی باشی که اکثریت می پسنند و فردی معمولی شوی،یا دنبال راهی که تو را به قله های وجودت در این جهان می رساند!*

*انتخاب با توست...

پ.ن:متن مال من نیست ولی متن خوبیست { من هم ادم مذهبی نیستم}*

----------


## Mahdi7070

> *ولی،بیشترشان نمی دانند...!*
> 
> 
> *این جمله،در تورات،انجیل،قرآن و خیلی از کتب برجسته دیگر آورده شده و یکی‌ از بهترین و کامل ترین جملاتی است که بشر تا به امروز به خود دیده است!*
> 
> *البته نظام طبیعیت بر این قانون استوار است!*
> *اگر این جمله را درک کنی،میفهمی بحث ،توجه به اظهار نظرات و وقت گذاشتن سر اثبات خود به خیلی از افراد،کاری بیهوده و پوچ است.*
> 
> *چون قرار نیست همه بفهمند!* 
> ...


جوزف لطفا پیویتو باز کن

----------


## AmirMorningstar

من فقط یه نکته میتونم  بگم و اونم اینه که شدنیه.  شما اگر یک سال بمونی و برای ۱۴۰۱ کنکور بدی قطعا میتونی پزشکی قبول بشی. ولی شرایط داره؛ میتونی به مدت یک سال هر روز ۱۰ الی ۱۲ به طور مستمر درس بخونی؟ میتونی به برنامه ریزی متعهد باشی؟
اصلا علاقه داری به پزشکی؟
اگر شرایط بالا رو نداری که انتخاب رشته کن. اگر داری و میتونی یه سال دیگه بمون.

اگر علاقه داشتی یه مقدار راجب این شیش سال توضیح بده که دقیقا چیکار کردی. درس میخوندی؟ استراتژی داشتی؟ دلیل شکست هاتو میدونی؟ از هر کدوم از شکست هات نکته ای یاد گرفتی؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> صاحب تاپیک ، "نظر" خواسته و ایشون و شما و بنده هم "نظرمون" رو اعلام کردیم. قرار نیست به هم بتوپیم. هرکس یه زاویه دیدی داره. از زاویۀ دید من(چه غلط چه درست)، این خانم 5 سال از عمرش رو فرصت داشت یه تصمیم درست بگیره یا برای کنکور تلاش کنه ولی نکرد! کاری به استثناها و ... هم ندارم، سختی های کنکور دربرابر سختی های رشته پزشکی تو ایران و شرایط کاری و تحصیلیش ناچیزه! کسی که نتونه یه سال واسه کنکور سختی بکشه، توی پزشکی هم نهایتا میشه یه پزشک کارنابلد که تکلیفش روشنه.
> راجع به مهاجرت هم بنده حرفی ندارم، بدیهیات رو همه میدونن.
> درنهایت نظر شما هم محترم...


*شما تفاوت نظر - قضاوت - توصیه 
رو شرح دهید و بعدش هم نوشته ها رو بخوانید ببینید به کدامیک بیشتر شبیه هستند
 بعدش هم شما با یک کنکور میزان موفقیت یک پزشک رو چجوری ارزیابی میکنید؟؟ خیلی از برتنری پزشکهای ما که در تاریخ ماندگار شده اند اصلا رتبه کنکور تاپ و 1 نداشتند و دانشگاه های مرکز هم نبودند . نمیشه تو ایده آل ها زندگی کرد دوست من .
موفق باشید*

----------


## thanks god

> *واقعا که چقدر خوب نر میدید شما / بدون مدرک و ...
> دوستم که 4 سال کنکور ایران قبول نشد رفت ترکیه و پزشکی قبول شد ترمی حدودای 50 ملیون هزینه اش میشد که اینقدر خوب درس خوند و شاگرد اول کلاسشون شد و دانشگاه بورسیه کردش / کورسهایی که سخت تر دانشگاه های ایران هم هست اونهم با مشکلاتی که توی مهاجرت بود و .... ولی خوند و شد 
> حتی یک قاضی هم نمیتونه 100 درصد قضاوت درستی داشته باشه اونوقت شما ها چرا اینقدر خوب قضاوت میکنید و حکم میدید ؟؟*


من نظرم اینه ک ایشون برای رشته فرهنگیان مناسب تر هست تا پزشکی ، جدا از مزیت های دانشگاه فرهنگیان

درضمن مشخصه وقتی فرد ترمی 50 میلیون خرج میکنه ، بیشتر حواسش جمع باشه و بهتر مطالعه کنه ، شاید اگه دوست شما همین ایران قبول میشد به این سطح از پیشرفت نمیرسید { درضمن هنگامی که فرد تا این حد پیگیر رشته پزشکی هست مشخصه استعدادی در اون رشته داشته و نیومده با من و شما مشورت کنه }

خب فرضا این شخص یکسال دیگه از عمرش رو همینطور تلف کرد ، آخرش که چی؟ اگه الان بره فرهنگیان از نظر بنده به مراتب بهتر از اینه که حتی سال بعد پزشکی قبول بشه مخصوصا برای خانم ها ، *ی زندگی ریلکس و بدون استرس و عالی*

----------


## n3gin2000

> سلام دوستان من هدفم پزشکی بوده(هست)
> امسال سال ۵م کنکورم بود 
> رتبه های کشوریم به این ترتیب هستن 
> ۶۰ هزار سال۹۶
> ۲۷ هزار  سال ۹۷ و۹۸ البته ۹۸ یکم بهتر 
> ۱۶۷۰۰سال ۹۹
> ۱۶۱۰۰سال ۱۴۰۰
> الان می تونم بینایی و شنوایی و.. برم اما خب چندان علاقه ی ندارم گزینه که بیشتر  مد نظرمه فرهنگیانه چون بعد پزشکی بهش علاقه دارم 
> اما  واقعا نمیدونم چه تصمیمی بگیرم 
> ...


ولی فرهنگیان شرایط سنیش تا22سال هستش شمااحتمالا کنکوراولتون سال95بوده؟یعنی الان باید23سالتون باشه پس شرایط پذیرشش روندارید ب
ه گزینه های دیگتون فکرکنید

----------


## _Joseph_

> من نظرم اینه ک ایشون برای رشته فرهنگیان مناسب تر هست تا پزشکی ، جدا از مزیت های دانشگاه فرهنگیان
> 
> درضمن مشخصه وقتی فرد ترمی 50 میلیون خرج میکنه ، بیشتر حواسش جمع باشه و بهتر مطالعه کنه ، شاید اگه دوست شما همین ایران قبول میشد به این سطح از پیشرفت نمیرسید { درضمن هنگامی که فرد تا این حد پیگیر رشته پزشکی هست مشخصه استعدادی در اون رشته داشته و نیومده با من و شما مشورت کنه }
> 
> خب فرضا این شخص یکسال دیگه از عمرش رو همینطور تلف کرد ، آخرش که چی؟ اگه الان بره فرهنگیان از نظر بنده به مراتب بهتر از اینه که حتی سال بعد پزشکی قبول بشه مخصوصا برای خانم ها ، *ی زندگی ریلکس و بدون استرس و عالی*


*اولا در پاسخ به قضاوت شما من گفتم که این استدلالی که میکنید هر کسی 5 سال نتونست 4 کتاب کنکور بخونه نمتونه بره و پزشکی و کتاباش رو بخونه دوستم رو مثال عرض کردم نه چیز دیگر

دوما من کی باشم که بگم عمرش رو تلف میکنه و .... عمر خودشه و عمرش رو هم من ندادم براش . شاید من بگم عمرت رو تلف نکن و ... ولی ایشون 1 سال که هیچ 2 ال دیگر هم کنور بدهند و حتی قبول هم نشوند ولی بعد از 20 سال و 10 سال و ... حتی از من و شما موفق تر و خوشبخت تر و خوشحال تر باشند و یا حتی قبول بشوند و .... نمیشه آینده رو پیش بینی کرد و ... 
در مورد زاویه دیدتون هم من مشکلی ندارم فقط نظر شما رو نقد کردم نه چیز دیگر

پی نوشت : بحث و نتیجه و نقد و ... لزومی ندارد به نتیجه منجر شود بحث همیشه پویاست و نظرات و نقد همیشه باز هست شخص سومی هر دو دیگاه را میشنود و نظری سوم میدهد در تمکیل نظر دو شخص اول و بحث ادامه پیدا میکند . بحث رفته رفته پخته تر میشود /*

----------


## _Joseph_

> ولی فرهنگیان شرایط سنیش تا22سال هستش شمااحتمالا کنکوراولتون سال95بوده؟یعنی الان باید23سالتون باشه پس شرایط پذیرشش روندارید ب
> ه گزینه های دیگتون فکرکنید


*# شخص سوم* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## thanks god

> *ولی،بیشترشان نمی دانند...!*
> 
> 
> *این جمله،در تورات،انجیل،قرآن و خیلی از کتب برجسته دیگر آورده شده و یکی‌ از بهترین و کامل ترین جملاتی است که بشر تا به امروز به خود دیده است!*
> 
> *البته نظام طبیعیت بر این قانون استوار است!*
> *اگر این جمله را درک کنی،میفهمی بحث ،توجه به اظهار نظرات و وقت گذاشتن سر اثبات خود به خیلی از افراد،کاری بیهوده و پوچ است.*
> 
> *چون قرار نیست همه بفهمند!* 
> ...


اگه بحث رو فلسفی کنیم که شما حتی رئیس جمهور و بزرگترین رهبر جهان هم بشی ، باز یک روز میمیری ، ی روزم جهان تموم میشه ، همه تلاش ها پوچ و بی فایدس ، چ اسمت صفحه به صفحه تاریخ بیاد ، چه نیاد

پس باید الان که هستی ثانیه به ثانیه زندگی کنی و لذت ببری...

----------


## _Joseph_

> اگه بحث رو فلسفی کنیم که شما حتی رئیس جمهور و بزرگترین رهبر جهان هم بشی ، باز یک روز میمیری ، ی روزم جهان تموم میشه ، همه تلاش ها پوچ و بی فایدس ، چ اسمت صفحه به صفحه تاریخ بیاد ، چه نیاد
> 
> پس باید الان که هستی ثانیه به ثانیه زندگی کنی و لذت ببری...


*دقیقا و دقیقا به خاطر همین هست که زندگی رو نباید بر اساس قضاوتهای دیگران چید /:

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> جوزف لطفا پیویتو باز کن


چشم

----------


## thanks god

> *اولا در پاسخ به قضاوت شما من گفتم که این استدلالی که میکنید هر کسی 5 سال نتونست 4 کتاب کنکور بخونه نمتونه بره و پزشکی و کتاباش رو بخونه دوستم رو مثال عرض کردم نه چیز دیگر
> 
> دوما من کی باشم که بگم عمرش رو تلف میکنه و .... عمر خودشه و عمرش رو هم من ندادم براش . شاید من بگم عمرت رو تلف نکن و ... ولی ایشون 1 سال که هیچ 2 ال دیگر هم کنور بدهند و حتی قبول هم نشوند ولی بعد از 20 سال و 10 سال و ... حتی از من و شما موفق تر و خوشبخت تر و خوشحال تر باشند و یا حتی قبول بشوند و .... نمیشه آینده رو پیش بینی کرد و ... 
> در مورد زاویه دیدتون هم من مشکلی ندارم فقط نظر شما رو نقد کردم نه چیز دیگر
> 
> پی نوشت : بحث و نتیجه و نقد و ... لزومی ندارد به نتیجه منجر شود بحث همیشه پویاست و نظرات و نقد همیشه باز هست شخص سومی هر دو دیگاه را میشنود و نظری سوم میدهد در تمکیل نظر دو شخص اول و بحث ادامه پیدا میکند . بحث رفته رفته پخته تر میشود /*


من بر پایه منطق برای ایشون تصمیم گیری کردم ♥

هیچ چیز در جهان قطعی نیست

----------


## _Joseph_

> من بر پایه منطق برای ایشون تصمیم گیری کردم ♥
> 
> هیچ چیز در جهان قطعی نیست


*بله مشخصه*

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> سلام دوستان من هدفم پزشکی بوده(هست)
> امسال سال ۵م کنکورم بود 
> رتبه های کشوریم به این ترتیب هستن 
> ۶۰ هزار سال۹۶
> ۲۷ هزار  سال ۹۷ و۹۸ البته ۹۸ یکم بهتر 
> ۱۶۷۰۰سال ۹۹
> ۱۶۱۰۰سال ۱۴۰۰
> الان می تونم بینایی و شنوایی و.. برم اما خب چندان علاقه ی ندارم گزینه که بیشتر  مد نظرمه فرهنگیانه چون بعد پزشکی بهش علاقه دارم 
> اما  واقعا نمیدونم چه تصمیمی بگیرم 
> ...


ببینید سال آینده آخرین سالیه که تاثیر معدل بالا و شرایط عجیب غریب نداره، من خودم پارسال رتبه کشوری زیرگروه یکم ۲۳۰۰۰ بود ولی امسال با کمتر از ۶ ماه مطالعه تونستم رتبه کشوریم رو ۴۰۰۰ بکنم، پس میشه.
ببینید شرایط خانواده و محیط چطوریه ، سال بعد در بدترین حالت همین رتبتون رو میارید و چیزی رو از دست نمی دید.
نظر من رو بخواید یه سال بمونید و تمام تلاشتون رو بکنید

----------


## Baran98

> شما متاسفانه بدرد رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی نمیخورید و به نظرم فرهنگیان بهترین گزینه برای شماست
> 
> رشته های پزشکی معمولا برای فردی مناسبه که تلاش مستمر داره و هدفمند عمل میکنه ، چون فردی که نتونه بعد از 5 سال ، 8 تا درس رو درست بخونه ، مطمعنا درس های پزشکی براش سنگینه
> 
> من جای شما بودم بی درنگ پارسال میزدم فرهنگیان ، امسال حتما برو ♥
> 
> ببخشید یکم رک صحبت کردم ، آخه باید واضح صحبت کرد اونم تو این شرایط


تا اینجا که نظرتون گفتین برام محترمه چون نظر خواهی کردم اما از اینجا به بعد که  من با یه رتبه سنجیدید اصلا ‌....  محض اطلاعتون من بارها کتاب های پزشکی دیدم ودرک کردم ....محض اطلاعتون کلی مقام علمی از جشنواره های خوارزمی و... دارم محض اطلاعتون جز دسته تیز هوشم طبق ازمون های مختلفی که دادم  در مورد تلاش هم شاید کاستی های داشتم که اونم وابسته به شرایطم بوده الزاما کسی که تلاش میکنه پزشکی قبول نمیشه  مثال واضحش کلی افراد که یا انتقالی خارجن یا ..... اما اینکه خودم تردید دارم برای موندن و رفتن وخواستم نظرات مختلف بررسی کنم صرفا برای فاصله گرفتنه .....

----------


## Baran98

اما درمورد تک تک دوستانی که نظر دادند یا در اینده میان نظر میدن یا شایدبعدها این نظرات میخونن  من از پشت کنکور موندنم پشیمون نیستم (چون انتخاب خودم بوده صحیح یا غلط کاری بوده که فکر کردم برام بهتره) هیچ وقت خودم با عددنسنجیدم  قطعا یه اشتباهاتی داشتم  که نتیجه دلخواهم نگرفتم 
اما اینکه نظر خواستم  برای این بود که دید های مختلف رو ببینم از تفکر بقیه هم استفاده کنم و بهترین تصمیم بگیرم  شاید ده یا بیست سال بعد احساس کنم پشت کنکور موندن  تصمیم درستی نبوده اما مطمئنم فقط به صورت یه نقده از ادمی با دید بازتر  نه پشیمونی ونه حسرت وشاید وارد یه رشته دیگه بشم و بفهمم چقدر بهش علاقه مندم شاید سال بعد یا سالها بعد کنکور بدم و به پزشک موفقی تبدیل بشم اما در هر صورت زندگی ادامه داره همه مون هر لحظه باید تصمیم های مختلفی بگیریم  واز بقیه گاها کمک بگیریم  
که داند بجز ذات پروردگار  که فردا چه بازی کند روزگار
امیدوارم همه موفق باشیم شماهم اگر در شرایط من قرار گرفتید سعی کنید در نهایت با کمک بقیه با توجه به شرایطتون  تصمیمی بگیرید که ازش راضی باشید  به خدا توکل کنید و امیدوار باشید وبرای هدفتون تلاش کنید

----------


## Baran98

۲۲ سالمه _شرایط سنی هم تغییر کرده درمورد فرهنگیان

----------


## Baran98

> من فقط یه نکته میتونم  بگم و اونم اینه که شدنیه.  شما اگر یک سال بمونی و برای ۱۴۰۱ کنکور بدی قطعا میتونی پزشکی قبول بشی. ولی شرایط داره؛ میتونی به مدت یک سال هر روز ۱۰ الی ۱۲ به طور مستمر درس بخونی؟ میتونی به برنامه ریزی متعهد باشی؟
> اصلا علاقه داری به پزشکی؟
> اگر شرایط بالا رو نداری که انتخاب رشته کن. اگر داری و میتونی یه سال دیگه بمون.
> 
> اگر علاقه داشتی یه مقدار راجب این شیش سال توضیح بده که دقیقا چیکار کردی. درس میخوندی؟ استراتژی داشتی؟ دلیل شکست هاتو میدونی؟ از هر کدوم از شکست هات نکته ای یاد گرفتی؟


ببینید من سال اولم اصلا کنکور محسوب نمیکنم چون هیچی از کنکور نمیدونستم  یدونه کلاس یا فیلم نرفتم توی مدرسه فوق عادی منطقه سه 
سال دوم بیشتر فیلم میدیم از آلا تا تست چون واقعا چیزی که تو مدرسه بود حتی برای امتحان نهایی هم کاملا کافی نبود خب برای من که دانش اموز زرنگی بودم سخت بود سال سوم به بعد پشت کنکوری بودن اذیتم میکرد اینکه نشده و... اما مشکل ۹۸ و۹۹ بیشتر مدیریت ازمون واین بود که تست زمان دار کم داشتم اما خب بازم ۹۹ رتبه م نسبت به ۹۸ نصف کردم  یه مثال ساده اینکه من تو ازمونا گاهی شیمی ۷۰ میزدم گاهی ۸۰ و..گاهی ۴۰ و۵۰ بعد فهمیدم نباید شیمی درس اخر قرار بدم چون استرس باعث میشه خوب عمل نکنم همین شدکه ۹۹ شیمی ۵۰ زدم توی تایم مناسب  اما خب در کل واقعا به لحاظ روحی این همه پشت کنکور موندن سخته و تاثیر خودش توی عملکرد میذاره درمورد ۱۴۰۰ هم تغییر نظام دادم حدوددی شروع کردم و فروردین دیگه جدی تر شد باهاش چالش داشتم از بابت متن زیست و حفظیات شیمی و.. بازم مشکل مدیریت ازمون داشتم که خب ناشی از استرس تا حدی

----------


## Shah1n

> ۲۲ سالمه _شرایط سنی هم تغییر کرده درمورد فرهنگیان


سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
اصلاح شد و کردنش 24

----------


## Saeed79

> ببینید من سال اولم اصلا کنکور محسوب نمیکنم چون هیچی از کنکور نمیدونستم  یدونه کلاس یا فیلم نرفتم توی مدرسه فوق عادی منطقه سه 
> سال دوم بیشتر فیلم میدیم از آلا تا تست چون واقعا چیزی که تو مدرسه بود حتی برای امتحان نهایی هم کاملا کافی نبود خب برای من که دانش اموز زرنگی بودم سخت بود سال سوم به بعد پشت کنکوری بودن اذیتم میکرد اینکه نشده و... اما مشکل ۹۸ و۹۹ بیشتر مدیریت ازمون واین بود که تست زمان دار کم داشتم اما خب بازم ۹۹ رتبه م نسبت به ۹۸ نصف کردم  یه مثال ساده اینکه من تو ازمونا گاهی شیمی ۷۰ میزدم گاهی ۸۰ و..گاهی ۴۰ و۵۰ بعد فهمیدم نباید شیمی درس اخر قرار بدم چون استرس باعث میشه خوب عمل نکنم همین شدکه ۹۹ شیمی ۵۰ زدم توی تایم مناسب  اما خب در کل واقعا به لحاظ روحی این همه پشت کنکور موندن سخته و تاثیر خودش توی عملکرد میذاره درمورد ۱۴۰۰ هم تغییر نظام دادم حدوددی شروع کردم و فروردین دیگه جدی تر شد باهاش چالش داشتم از بابت متن زیست و حفظیات شیمی و.. بازم مشکل مدیریت ازمون داشتم که خب ناشی از استرس تا حدی


*همین کلمه من "باهوش" بودم یا "زرنگ" بودم عامل پشت کنکور موندن 99 درصد بچه هاست
شما اگه میخوای امسالت تفاوت داشته باشه اول بشین یه لیست 100 تایی از ضعف ها و کم کاری هات تهیه کن . یکم فکر کن ببین چند درصد این لیست رو میتونی امسال جبران کنی ؟
اگه دیدی که قبول کردی سال هاست به بهونه زرنگ بودن یا باهوش بودن تنبلی کردی , ایراد کارت رو پذیرفتی و خواستی که اصلاحش کنی سال دیگه قطعا بهترین نتیجه رو میگیری
ولی اگه جبهه گرفتی که نه من جندساله درس خوندم من خیلی نکته ها بلدم من فلانم بهمانم ... امسال هم همون آش و همون کاسه است
سال اول که درس نخوندی چون فک میکردی زرنگی و کنکور مسیر ساده ایه واست
سال دوم فیلم دیدی چون فک میکردی زرنگ تر از بقیه بچه ها هستی و نیاز به روزی 300 400 تا تست زدن نیاز نیست و با 50 تا هم یادمیگیری
سال های بعد هم به بهونه درصد بالای یک درس خاص مثل شیمی و غیره تنبلی کردی ...
*

----------


## CrdTr-

> *همین کلمه من "باهوش" بودم یا "زرنگ" بودم عامل پشت کنکور موندن 99 درصد بچه هاست
> شما اگه میخوای امسالت تفاوت داشته باشه اول بشین یه لیست 100 تایی از ضعف ها و کم کاری هات تهیه کن . یکم فکر کن ببین چند درصد این لیست رو میتونی امسال جبران کنی ؟
> اگه دیدی که قبول کردی سال هاست به بهونه زرنگ بودن یا باهوش بودن تنبلی کردی , ایراد کارت رو پذیرفتی و خواستی که اصلاحش کنی سال دیگه قطعا بهترین نتیجه رو میگیری
> ولی اگه جبهه گرفتی که نه من جندساله درس خوندم من خیلی نکته ها بلدم من فلانم بهمانم ... امسال هم همون آش و همون کاسه است
> سال اول که درس نخوندی چون فک میکردی زرنگی و کنکور مسیر ساده ایه واست
> سال دوم فیلم دیدی چون فک میکردی زرنگ تر از بقیه بچه ها هستی و نیاز به روزی 300 400 تا تست زدن نیاز نیست و با 50 تا هم یادمیگیری
> سال های بعد هم به بهونه درصد بالای یک درس خاص مثل شیمی و غیره تنبلی کردی ...
> *


دقیقا! چقدر این حرف رو از پشت کنکوری ها میشنوم. واقعا همه چیز به تلاش آدمه. شاید یه کم در حد 5-10 درصد هوش توی کنکور نقش داشته باشه که اون هم قابل تمرین و تقویته. نسبت به کلمات "هوش" و "iq" و... آلرژی پیدا کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed79

> دقیقا! چقدر این حرف رو از پشت کنکوری ها میشنوم. واقعا همه چیز به تلاش آدمه. شاید یه کم در حد 5-10 درصد هوش توی کنکور نقش داشته باشه که اون هم قابل تمرین و تقویته. نسبت به کلمات "هوش" و "iq" و... آلرژی پیدا کردم


*
دقیقا . یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ هم اینه اکثر پشت کنکوریا چون تجربه درس خوندن زیادی دارن , روش هاشون رو تغییر نمیدن و کلا انعطاف پذیریشون خیلی کمه . میخوان حتما با روشای خودشون موفق بشن
درصورتی که دلیل اینکه قبولی دانش آموزا بیشتر از فارغ التحصیلاست , اینه که راحت روشای درس خوندن و آزمون دادنشون رو تغییر میدن چون میدونن تجربه ای ندارن و باید از بقیه کمک بگیرن*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*فقط حواست به تعداد شمع هایی که هر سال برا کیک تولدت اضاف میشه هم باش*

----------


## .Delaram

> دوست عزیز این سوالو معمولا کسی میپرسه که دو یا سه بار کنکور داده باشه ولی برای شما یکم وضع فرق میکنه با توجه به ۵ سال کنکور دادن و رتبه های آخرین کنکورات که تفاوت چندانی با هم ندارن یا میشه فرض کرد مشکل هوشی دارید یا مشکل عصبی و استرس دارید یا اونچنان که فکر میکنید پزشکی رو دوست ندارید و فقط در این چند سال تلاشی در حد حال و حوصله خودتون و در حد علاقه واقعیتون به پزشکی کردید . فرض اول که من اعتقادم اینه که برای پزشک شدن ۹۹% داوطلبا هوششون به یک اندازست و هوش شرط لازم برای قبولی نیست اون ۱% درصد هم رتبه برترا هستن که بله از من و شما باهوش ترن ( خوش به حالشون  ) فرض دوم اگر برای شما صدق کنه تا زمانیکه مشکل روحی و استرستون رو ( اگر داشته باشید ) به طور ریشه ای با کمک روانشناس و روانپزشک حل نکنید  صد بار دیگم کنکور بدید باز نتیجه همینه که به خاطر تداوم شکست ها سال به سال بدتر هم خواهد شد. اما من فکر میکنم شما اونقدرام که فکر میکنید عاشق پزشکی نیستید و حداقل خودتونم نمیدونید که اونقدرام عاشق پزشکی نیستید فقط تحت تاثیر جو جامعه قرار گرفتید وگرنه کسی که عاشق کاری باشه احتیاج نداره ۶ سال پشت اون کار بمونه شما اگه مثل یه دانش آموز دهمی هم بودید بعد از ۳ سال کل مطالب کنکور رو به نحو احسن جمع میکردید پس به نظر من بگردید دنبال علاقتون و پشت یک در بسته انقدر نشینید


من تا ته نخوندم ولی مشکل هوشی آخه  :Yahoo (21): 
هزارتا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه 
من خودم همین رتبه هارو میوردم هر سال ولی کلا ۴ الی ۵ ماه میخوندم

استارتر عزیز ببین مشکل کجاس من گشتم دیدم مشکل محیطه تو این محیط بیشتر این نمیتونم بخونم همش حاشیش محیطو نتونستم عوض کنم بیخیال شدم حالا شماهم همین کارو کن بگرد دنبال مشکل و ببین جون پشت کنکور موندنو داری یا نه با خودت روراست باش اگه نه برو که کنکور سال به سال فاجعه بار تر میشه

----------


## Eve

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط n3gin2000


ولی فرهنگیان شرایط سنیش تا22سال هستش شمااحتمالا کنکوراولتون سال95بوده؟یعنی الان باید23سالتون باشه پس شرایط پذیرشش روندارید ب
ه گزینه های دیگتون فکرکنید


نههههه، فرهنگیان تا سن 24سال پذیرش داره
ینی از مهر 75 به بعد*

----------


## thanks god

> تا اینجا که نظرتون گفتین برام محترمه چون نظر خواهی کردم اما از اینجا به بعد که  من با یه رتبه سنجیدید اصلا ‌....  محض اطلاعتون من بارها کتاب های پزشکی دیدم ودرک کردم ....محض اطلاعتون کلی مقام علمی از جشنواره های خوارزمی و... دارم محض اطلاعتون جز دسته تیز هوشم طبق ازمون های مختلفی که دادم  در مورد تلاش هم شاید کاستی های داشتم که اونم وابسته به شرایطم بوده الزاما کسی که تلاش میکنه پزشکی قبول نمیشه  مثال واضحش کلی افراد که یا انتقالی خارجن یا ..... اما اینکه خودم تردید دارم برای موندن و رفتن وخواستم نظرات مختلف بررسی کنم صرفا برای فاصله گرفتنه .....


دوست خوبم چرا بد برداشت میکنی ، من حرفی از هوش تو زدم آخه  :Yahoo (21): 

اتفاقا اغلب افراد دارای iq بالا افسرده هستن و دروس دبیرستان هوش شخص رو مشخص نمیکنه *اما تلاش شخص رو مشخص میکنه
*
خداوکیلی یکسال یا نهایتا دو سال با ساعت مطالعه میانگین روزانه 8 الی 10 ساعت میخوندید و تست میزدید و با برنامه جلو میرفتید ، آیا نتیجه بهتری کسب نمیکردید؟ حداقلش میتونستید رتبه زیر 5000 کسب کنید

پس خودت رو گول نزن و برو فرهنگیان ، وجدانا و انصافا فرهنگیان برای خانم ها از پزشکی هم از نظر من بهتره { تنها این رشته میتونه 5 سال تو رو جبران کنه و انگار ماشین زمانیه ک شما رو 4 سال میکشه عقب ، چون بقیه رشته ها باید 4 سال بخونن برا لیسانس و بعدش حقوق بخور و نمیر ، فرهنگیان 4 سال حقوق خوب و بیمه و کار تضمینی و ... داری }

من منطقی صحبت میکنم نه از روی احساسات و هیجانات

----------


## 1401

> من تا ته نخوندم ولی مشکل هوشی آخه 
> هزارتا دلیل میتونه داشته باشه 
> من خودم همین رتبه هارو میوردم هر سال ولی کلا ۴ الی ۵ ماه میخوندم
> 
> استارتر عزیز ببین مشکل کجاس من گشتم دیدم مشکل محیطه تو این محیط بیشتر این نمیتونم بخونم همش حاشیش محیطو نتونستم عوض کنم بیخیال شدم حالا شماهم همین کارو کن بگرد دنبال مشکل و ببین جون پشت کنکور موندنو داری یا نه با خودت روراست باش اگه نه برو که کنکور سال به سال فاجعه بار تر میشه


اتفاقا اگر تا انتها میخوندید منم منظورم همین بود که هوش نمیتونه عامل موفقیت در کنکور باشه مگر در نفرات برتر کنکور من فرض هایی که ایشون ممکنه برای عدم موفقیت خودشون داشته باشن رو شمردم

----------


## .Delaram

> اتفاقا اگر تا انتها میخوندید منم منظورم همین بود که هوش نمیتونه عامل موفقیت در کنکور باشه مگر در نفرات برتر کنکور من فرض هایی که ایشون ممکنه برای عدم موفقیت خودشون داشته باشن رو شمردم


ببخشید من اصلا نمیتونم تا ته یه متن برم تیک شده برام

بهرحال اگه همه دنیا هم بگن نخون ته دلش خوندن باشه میخونه و بالعکس
حداقل واسه منکه اینجوری بود

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> دوست خوبم چرا بد برداشت میکنی ، من حرفی از هوش تو زدم آخه 
> 
> اتفاقا اغلب افراد دارای iq بالا افسرده هستن و دروس دبیرستان هوش شخص رو مشخص نمیکنه *اما تلاش شخص رو مشخص میکنه
> *
> خداوکیلی یکسال یا نهایتا دو سال با ساعت مطالعه میانگین روزانه 8 الی 10 ساعت میخوندید و تست میزدید و با برنامه جلو میرفتید ، آیا نتیجه بهتری کسب نمیکردید؟ حداقلش میتونستید رتبه زیر 5000 کسب کنید
> 
> پس خودت رو گول نزن و برو فرهنگیان ، وجدانا و انصافا فرهنگیان برای خانم ها از پزشکی هم از نظر من بهتره { تنها این رشته میتونه 5 سال تو رو جبران کنه و انگار ماشین زمانیه ک شما رو 4 سال میکشه عقب ، چون بقیه رشته ها باید 4 سال بخونن برا لیسانس و بعدش حقوق بخور و نمیر ، فرهنگیان 4 سال حقوق خوب و بیمه و کار تضمینی و ... داری }
> 
> من منطقی صحبت میکنم نه از روی احساسات و هیجانات


حقوق خوب  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Baran98

> دوست خوبم چرا بد برداشت میکنی ، من حرفی از هوش تو زدم آخه 
> 
> اتفاقا اغلب افراد دارای iq بالا افسرده هستن و دروس دبیرستان هوش شخص رو مشخص نمیکنه *اما تلاش شخص رو مشخص میکنه
> کم کاریم قبول دارم اتفاقا بارها به خودم گفتم که نباید اینقدر طول می کشید 
> درمورد رتبه ها رتبه کشورین 
> حرفتون‌منطقی و قبولش دارم 
> *
> خداوکیلی یکسال یا نهایتا دو سال با ساعت مطالعه میانگین روزانه 8 الی 10 ساعت میخوندید و تست میزدید و با برنامه جلو میرفتید ، آیا نتیجه بهتری کسب نمیکردید؟ حداقلش میتونستید رتبه زیر 5000 کسب کنید
> 
> ...


 بله من خودمم بارها به به خودم تذکر دادم که نباید اینقدر طول می کشید اینام که گفتم رتبه کشورین و خب قبول دارم که کاهششون کمه ممنونم از توصیه تون

----------


## Mohadeseh_b77

اول اینکه به عنوان یک دوست بهت توصیه میکنم خودت مسئولیت تصمیم گیری برای این مسائل مهم زندگیت رو برعهده بگیری چون بازگو کردنش برای افرادی که در شرایط تو نبودن ممکنه باعث بشه حرف هایی رو بشنوی که بدتر روحیه ی تو رو هم از بین ببره. اما خب میدونم بعضی وقت ها نیاز داریم با دیگران همفکری کنیم حتی اگر جواب خوبی نگیریم.دوم اینکه بهت خسته نباشید میگم بابت ۵ سالی ک زحمت کشیدی و واقعا من میفهمم چی کشیدی :Yahoo (4):  دمت گرمه که در وقتی ک همه ی ما میتونیم خیلی راحت وارد دانشگاه بشیم و به قولی دانشجو بشیم تو مصمم پی هدفت بودی و کم یا زیاد براش تلاش کردی .و بعد تبریک بگم بابت رتبه ی خیلی خوبت. دوست عزیزی بالاتر گفته بود که شما ک نتونستی ۵ سال دروس کنکور رو بخونی نمیتونی از پس درس های پزشکی بربیای :Yahoo (1):  حیف که نمیشه تمام مثال هایی که نتونستن این کار رو بکنن رو ردیف کنم ولی به قول معروف در خانه اگر یک کس است یک حرف بس است . من دوستی دارم که دقیقا سال دهم قبول شدن دندون پزشکی و امسال معدل الف کلاس شدن کاری که هیچ کدوم از همکلاسی هاشون نتونستن انجام بدن پس اصلا ربطی نداره  :Yahoo (1):  ببین رفیق رتبه ی سال قبل تو هیچ رابطه ای به رتبه ی سال بعد تو نداره . با خودت دو دو تا چهار تا کن مشکلات مسیر رو میدونی و ببین چقدر میتونی با این مشکلات بجنگی اگر این شک و دو دلیت از بین رفت شروع کن و پیوسته برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ بخون با روحیه ی بالا ،اصلا مهم نیست چند ساله کنکور میدی چون  واقعا وارد شدن به دانشگاه و دانشجو شدن کار سختی نیست میتونی همین یک ماه دیگه با مراجعه به دانشگاه اصلا ثبت نام کنی و مهر سر کلاس باشی . اگر تو این مدت رو پشت هدفت موندی مطمئنا در وجود خودت چیزی رو میدیدی و با انگیزه موندی.  و خب میدونیم هر سال که بزرگتر میشیم توان یادگیریمون بیشتر میشه . کار سختی هست ولی شدنیه قبل تو تونستن بعد از تو هم میتونن با خودت دو دو تا چهار تا کن و به دور از هیجان تصمیم بگیر ولی این بار بدون انجام هیچ گونه آزمون و خطایی جلو برو . اگر وارد فرهنگیان شدی امیدوارم کلی بترکونی و اگر موندی برای ۱۴۰۱ امیدوارم خبر قبولیت رو سال بعد همینجا بهمون بدی . ولی فقط خواهش میکنم به همه ی ابعاد فکر کن و وقتی تصمیم گرفتی دیگه بدون هیچ اما و اگر ی تلاش کن 
آینده ات درخشانه دختر بااراده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## matrooke

سلام
معمولا این تاپیک هارو نمیتونم جوابی بدم چون شرایط افراد کامل مشخص نیست که بشه نظر داد ولی برای شما مشخص تره.
بنظرم به اندازه ی کافی(دراصل خیلی بیشتر از کافی) به کنکور و رسیدن به پزشکی وقت از زندگیتون رو اختصاص دادید.
شاید اگر سال بعد بمونید پزشکی بیارید!ولی هم اینکه پزشکی ارزش ۶ سال موندن نداره(به نطر من)و هم بنظر خسته شده اید و شاید سال بعد حتی بدتر بشه.پس بنظرم کنکور دادن دیگه بسه و این راه زیاد امتحان شده و بهتره وارد مرحله ی بعدی بشید.
درمورد فرهنگیان به نظر من یکی از نرمال ترین(از جنبه ی خوب منظورمه)رشته هاست. هم درآمد هم جایگاه اجتماعی هم هدفش و...حتی برای اونایی که درآمد مهمه بحث کلاس خصوصی و...هم میتونه باشه.
پس من اگر جای شما بودم فرهنگیان میرفتم. حسرت پزشکی رو هم نخورید چون هم چیز خاصی از دست ندادید و هم اینکه رشته خوبی هم بدست میارید و هم به قول خودتون به سایر ابعاد زندگی می‌رسید.
موفق باشید ور تصمیمتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Baran98

> *ولی،بیشترشان نمی دانند...!*
> 
> 
> *این جمله،در تورات،انجیل،قرآن و خیلی از کتب برجسته دیگر آورده شده و یکی‌ از بهترین و کامل ترین جملاتی است که بشر تا به امروز به خود دیده است!*
> 
> *البته نظام طبیعیت بر این قانون استوار است!*
> *اگر این جمله را درک کنی،میفهمی بحث ،توجه به اظهار نظرات و وقت گذاشتن سر اثبات خود به خیلی از افراد،کاری بیهوده و پوچ است.*
> 
> *چون قرار نیست همه بفهمند!* 
> ...





> سلام
> معمولا این تاپیک هارو نمیتونم جوابی بدم چون شرایط افراد کامل مشخص نیست که بشه نظر داد ولی برای شما مشخص تره.
> بنظرم به اندازه ی کافی(دراصل خیلی بیشتر از کافی) به کنکور و رسیدن به پزشکی وقت از زندگیتون رو اختصاص دادید.
> شاید اگر سال بعد بمونید پزشکی بیارید!ولی هم اینکه پزشکی ارزش ۶ سال موندن نداره(به نطر من)و هم بنظر خسته شده اید و شاید سال بعد حتی بدتر بشه.پس بنظرم کنکور دادن دیگه بسه و این راه زیاد امتحان شده و بهتره وارد مرحله ی بعدی بشید.
> درمورد فرهنگیان به نظر من یکی از نرمال ترین(از جنبه ی خوب منظورمه)رشته هاست. هم درآمد هم جایگاه اجتماعی هم هدفش و...حتی برای اونایی که درآمد مهمه بحث کلاس خصوصی و...هم میتونه باشه.
> پس من اگر جای شما بودم فرهنگیان میرفتم. حسرت پزشکی رو هم نخورید چون هم چیز خاصی از دست ندادید و هم اینکه رشته خوبی هم بدست میارید و هم به قول خودتون به سایر ابعاد زندگی می‌رسید.
> موفق باشید ور تصمیمتون


خیلی ممنونم اما اینکه می گید چیز خاصی از دست ندادم چرا؟

----------


## matrooke

> خیلی ممنونم اما اینکه می گید چیز خاصی از دست ندادم چرا؟


توضیحش مفصله.البته من علاقه ای ندارم که به بقیه بگم پزشکی بده و... ولی در کل پزشکی اینقدر خاص نیست که تو جامعه تصور میشه و کلی رشته های خوب دیگه هم هست.البته خب هرکسی هدف و علاقه و استعداد خاص خودشو داره.ولی در کل مردم تصویر درستی از پزشکی ندارن و نمیتونن داشته باشن قبل از ورود بهش.
کلا خواستم اینو بگم که اگر رفتید فرهنگیان اصلا فکر نکنید پزشکی ویژگی های خیلی خیلی خاص تری داره نسبت به این‌ رشته. اگر تونستم در یک تاپیک بیشتر توصیح میدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Joseph_

> توضیحش مفصله.البته من علاقه ای ندارم که به بقیه بگم پزشکی بده و... ولی در کل پزشکی اینقدر خاص نیست که تو جامعه تصور میشه و کلی رشته های خوب دیگه هم هست.البته خب هرکسی هدف و علاقه و استعداد خاص خودشو داره.ولی در کل مردم تصویر درستی از پزشکی ندارن و نمیتونن داشته باشن قبل از ورود بهش.
> کلا خواستم اینو بگم که اگر رفتید فرهنگیان اصلا فکر نکنید پزشکی ویژگی های خیلی خیلی خاص تری داره نسبت به این‌ رشته. اگر تونستم در یک تاپیک بیشتر توصیح میدم


*کلا هیچ رشته ای به نظرم خاص نیست و اون تصوری که افراد نسبت بهش از بیرون دارن نیست 
چه مهندسی چه پزشکی و چه دیگر رشته ها
برای همین باید با شناخت برن سمت رشته هم خوبیهاش و هم بدی هاش و هم خودشون رو در نظر بگیرن 
تصور ما از پزشک پرفسور سمیعی و پرفسور گیو شریفی و یا دکتر معروف شهرمون هستش که چیز بدی نیست ولی اینکه فقط اونارو ببینیم چیز بدی هستش و باعث سرخوردگی میشه 
کلا شناخت و پذیرفتن تمام جوانب رشته ها میتونه حتی اگر به اون چیزی که میخواستیم هم نرسیم باعث میشه حداقل از انتخابمون پشیمان نباشیم 
منتظر تاپیکت هستیم ها* :Yahoo (4): 
*تگ ام کن حتما هر وقت نوشتی
*

----------


## سنریتا

> *
> دقیقا . یه مشکل خیلی بزرگ هم اینه اکثر پشت کنکوریا چون تجربه درس خوندن زیادی دارن , روش هاشون رو تغییر نمیدن و کلا انعطاف پذیریشون خیلی کمه . میخوان حتما با روشای خودشون موفق بشن
> درصورتی که دلیل اینکه قبولی دانش آموزا بیشتر از فارغ التحصیلاست , اینه که راحت روشای درس خوندن و آزمون دادنشون رو تغییر میدن چون میدونن تجربه ای ندارن و باید از بقیه کمک بگیرن*


سلام توی چندتا تاپیک دیدم دراره انعطاف در مطالعه و تغییر صحبت کردین میشه منظورتون رو کامل تر بگین که اگر مطالعه ام مشکل داره تغییر اش بدم 
به شخصه برنامه ام :درسنامه+خلاصه نویسی+تست (روش خاصی هم در انجام هیچکدومشون ندارم)

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام توی چندتا تاپیک دیدم دراره انعطاف در مطالعه و تغییر صحبت کردین میشه منظورتون رو کامل تر بگین که اگر مطالعه ام مشکل داره تغییر اش بدم 
> به شخصه برنامه ام :درسنامه+خلاصه نویسی+تست (روش خاصی هم در انجام هیچکدومشون ندارم)


*اول اینکه شما باید کامل بدونی که چطوری داری درس میخونی ؟! اینکه درسنامه میخونم و بعد تست میزنم نمیشه روش مطالعه و هیچوقت اشکالاتش برطرف نمیشه
مثلا روش مطالعه زیست من نوعی اینه : اول یه دور روزنامه وار در حد 10 الی 15 دقیقه یه گفتار رو میخونم ببینم چی میگه . مرحله دوم میرم سراغ دقیق خوندن کتاب و با درسنامه رفع اشکال میکنم . مرحله سوم چندتا تست آموزشی میزنم ببینم طراح از کجاها تست طرح میکنه و همزمان کتابم رو هایلایت میکنم . در آخر هم تستای منابعم رو میزنم . اول اموزشی و بعد 5 تا 5 تا و بعد آزمون . آزمون های 20 تایی شروع میکنم تا 50 تا
این میشه روش مطالعه الانم
واسه هفته دیگه میام به جای مرحله دوم مطالعه ام , کلا درسنامه میخونم و حفظ میکنم و کتاب رو نمیخونم . 2 هفته دیگه میام به جای مرحله 2 کلاس میبینم و ... انقدر تغییر میدم تا بفهمم کدومش بهتره
این میشه انعطاف داشتن توی روش مطالعه
99 درصد بچه ها کلا روش مطالعه شون اینه که درسنامه میخونن میرن تست میزنن . خب اینو دیگه چطوری میشه تغییرش داد و آزمون خطا کرد ؟ ...
*

----------


## Mostafa7

> صاحب تاپیک ، "نظر" خواسته و ایشون و شما و بنده هم "نظرمون" رو اعلام کردیم. قرار نیست به هم بتوپیم. هرکس یه زاویه دیدی داره. از زاویۀ دید من(چه غلط چه درست)، این خانم 5 سال از عمرش رو فرصت داشت یه تصمیم درست بگیره یا برای کنکور تلاش کنه ولی نکرد! کاری به استثناها و ... هم ندارم، سختی های کنکور دربرابر سختی های رشته پزشکی تو ایران و شرایط کاری و تحصیلیش ناچیزه! کسی که نتونه یه سال واسه کنکور سختی بکشه، توی پزشکی هم نهایتا میشه یه پزشک کارنابلد که تکلیفش روشنه.
> راجع به مهاجرت هم بنده حرفی ندارم، بدیهیات رو همه میدونن.
> درنهایت نظر شما هم محترم...


توصیه‌ای به استارتر تاپیک نمی‌کنم و ترجیح میدم صحبتی در مورد تصمیمی که به نظر من درست‌تر هست، نداشته باشم
صرفاً درباره این که نوشتید: «سختی‌های کنکور در برابر سختی‌های رشته پزشکی تو ایران و شرایط کاری و تحصیلش ناچیزه»، قصد داشتم چیزی که به چشم خودم دیدم رو بیان کنم، اون هم این که به کرّات افرادی دیدم که بدون کوچک‌ترین شایستگی، کوچک‌ترین تلاش، کوچک‌ترین استعداد و کوچک‌ترین پایه‌ی درسی، وارد رشته پزشکی و دندان‌پزشکی شدند، حالا از طریق سهمیه، پارتی، و یا روش‌های دیگه، و دارن درس‌هاشون رو میگذرونن و روزی هم پزشک و دندانپزشک خواهند شد. به نظر می‌رسه که هرگز نمیشه چیزی که شما گفتید رو به عنوان یک فکت بپذیریم.

----------


## CrdTr-

> توصیه‌ای به استارتر تاپیک نمی‌کنم و ترجیح میدم صحبتی در مورد تصمیمی که به نظر من درست‌تر هست، نداشته باشم
> صرفاً درباره این که نوشتید: «سختی‌های کنکور در برابر سختی‌های رشته پزشکی تو ایران و شرایط کاری و تحصیلش ناچیزه»، قصد داشتم چیزی که به چشم خودم دیدم رو بیان کنم، اون هم این که به کرّات افرادی دیدم که بدون کوچک‌ترین شایستگی، کوچک‌ترین تلاش، کوچک‌ترین استعداد و کوچک‌ترین پایه‌ی درسی، وارد رشته پزشکی و دندان‌پزشکی شدند، حالا از طریق سهمیه، پارتی، و یا روش‌های دیگه، و دارن درس‌هاشون رو میگذرونن و روزی هم پزشک و دندانپزشک خواهند شد. به نظر می‌رسه که هرگز نمیشه چیزی که شما گفتید رو به عنوان یک فکت بپذیریم.


من نه گفتم این مسیر غیرممکنه، نه گفتم حرفم فکته. برای بار سوم دارم تاکید میکنم که صرفا نظرم رو اعلام کردم و قرار نیست کسی بپذیره
ضمنا نگفتم که کسی که کنکورش رو خوب نده "نمیتونه" پزشکی رو تموم کنه. بله میتونه! ولی جمله آخر پاراگراف 2 رو بخونید که نوشتم *نهایتش میشه یه پزشک کارنابلد که تکلیفش روشنه
*شما یک عدد پزشک سهمیه ای(پارتی یا...) به من نشون بده که توی کارش ماهر باشه!! (البته اینجا منظور من از سهمیه ای کسیه که در حالت عادی نمیتونسته قبول بشه و فقط با کمک سهمیه تونست رتبه خودش رو به قبولی برسونه)

----------

